

Chinese: The New Dominant Language of the Internet [Infographic] - Garbage
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2010/12/21/chinese-the-new-dominant-language-of-the-internet-infographic/

======
Fjslfj
And the fastest growing language in China is English.

------
thebooktocome
汉语第一！当然。很多的人，很多的用户。

